# Retail options for small quantities of Trinexapac-ethyl



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

There are currently several options (other than splitting a large quantity with others) for Trinexapac-ethyl in small quantities. Specifically, there are now at least two options available at retail:

Generic option: 8oz bottle of Pramaxis MEC by Atticus:
-Around $40
-example: $42.27 at Domyown: https://www.domyown.com/pramaxis-mec-plant-growth-regulator-p-23245.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIqvHdpObE9wIVlYvICh2ArgpNEAQYAiABEgJZZfD_BwE

Name brand option: 4oz bottle of Primo Maxx by Syngenta:
-Around $40
-examples:
--$39.98 at domyown: https://www.domyown.com/primo-maxx-plant-growth-regulator-p-2320.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIqvHdpObE9wIVlYvICh2ArgpNEAQYASABEgKy1PD_BwE&sub_id=23706
--$39.99 at Ron Henry's online store: https://golfcourselawn.store/products/primo-maxx-plant-growth-regulator-4-oz

Since the active ingredient doesn't keep well in storage for too many years as far as I know, it makes sense for some people to buy smaller quantities. I've used the first option, the generic listed above, myself. It's definitely more cost effective.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Green said:


> There are currently several options (other than splitting a large quantity with others) for Trinexapac-ethyl in small quantities. Specifically, there are now at least two options available at retail:
> 
> Generic option: 8oz bottle of Pramaxis MEC by Atticus:
> -Around $40
> ...


I think it is worth it to look at it at the price per oz. The two above are $5/oz and $10/oz. Getting the gallon of Tnex is $1.10/oz. My gallon of tnex is around 4 years old and it still works fine.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@g-man, good to hear it's still good after 4 years. But I think it will lose potency after a while. Forget where I heard that. So, I'm not sure if one could keep it past 5 years reliably. If someone wants it to last a decade, it may not, for instance. I've kept it 2-3 years myself, so far. I think I use 8oz max per year.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

The 8floz bottle was perfect for me. That's enough for 16 treatments on my St. Aug.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Green said:


> @g-man, good to hear it's still good after 4 years. But I think it will lose potency after a while. Forget where I heard that. So, I'm not sure if one could keep it past 5 years reliably. If someone wants it to last a decade, it may not, for instance. I've kept it 2-3 years myself, so far. I think I use 8oz max per year.


I think I'm the one that suggested that rumor many years ago but I believe I was wrong and it was me applying too much at once. I even called the company and they said as long as it's not stored in extreme temperatures it has an indefinite shelf life. I would buy a gallon a sell what you don't need. That stuff sells too easy here on TLF.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Mightyquinn, thanks. I guess it's possible.

An email to Syngenta should settle this.


----------

